# MBA program at Missouri S&T (including BI & ERP Certificate)



## MSTBIT (Aug 15, 2014)

*MBA Program at Missouri S&T*

MBA program at Missouri S&T (including Certificates like: Business Analytics and Data Science, Business Intelligence, Digital Media, Digital Supply Chain Management, Electronic and Social Commerce, Entrepreneurship and Technological Innovation, Enterprise Resource Planning, Human-Computer Interaction, Management and Leadership, Mobile Business and Technology, Project Management (Jointly with Engineering Management Department) ).

AACSB Accredited- Associate to Advance Collegiate Schools of Business, only 5% of business schools in the world are AACSB Accredited.

No.1 "Best Investment" among public universities for out of state students (Newsweek, 2012)
No. 3 "Best Investment" among public universities for in-state students (Newsweek, 2012)
No. 7 "Best college value among national public universities" (U.S. News & World Report, "America's Best Colleges", 2012)
No. 8 "Best Online Graduate Computer Information Technology Programs" (U.S. News & World Report, 2014)
No. 70 "Best Online Graduate Business Programs" (US News & World Report, 2014)

An AACSB accredited degree that combines core business knowledge with information technology. This 36-credit hour program from a top-tier university in the U.S. is designed to challenge you, enlighten you, educate you, and transform you. You will learn the latest management best practices, develop business and leadership skills to succeed in the global market, discuss current international business issues with faculty members who are experts in their fields, and work with fellow students who are business leaders and management executives from different nations and cultures.

The MBA requires a total of 36 credit hours and is offered in two (2) parts:

Core (21 credit hours)
Focused Area or Broad Spectrum Electives (15 credit hours)

Full-time students may complete the program in 18-24 months depending on course availability and prerequisites required.

Part-time/distance students may complete the program in 24-36 months depending on course availability, prerequisites required, and the student's scheduling and program plan preferences.

MBA INTEGRATED CORE CLASSES

The MBA Core classes totals 21 credit hours and cover Teambuilding, Leadership, Marketing, Data Analysis, Accounting, Finance, Operations, Project Management, and Management Information Systems. The program is designed so full-time students may complete all Core 21 credit hours in two semesters; part-time students may take one to two classes per semester; they may also take advantage of the distance option.

Instructors collaborate to provide multidisciplinary coverage of course materials. Students work in teams on a comprehensive business cases, live simulations and real company-assigned projects. The MBA student teams compete for the best solutions on all projects assigned.

MBA CORE Classes

BUS 421 Teambuilding and Leadership 3 credit hours
BUS 422 International Marketing 3 credit hours
BUS 423 Corporate Information Systems Management 3 credit hours
BUS 424 Managerial Accounting & Control 3 credit hours
BUS 425 Supply Chain and Project Management 3 credit hours
BUS 426 Integration of Business Areas 3 credit hours
BUS 427 Managerial Finance 3 credit hours

Focus Area

Students choose an area which is comprised of 15 hours of electives to focus their area of expertise. Students may choose from graduate certificates in Business Analytics and Data Science, Business Intelligence, Digital Media, Digital Supply Chain Management, Electronic and Social Commerce, Entrepreneurship and Technological Innovation, Enterprise Resource Planning, Human-Computer Interaction, Management and Leadership, Mobile Business and Technology, Project Management (Jointly with Engineering Management Department). Students wishing to pursue a broad spectrum MBA may select the 15 credit hours of electives in appropriate business and technology related areas to suit their personal focus.

Graduating students will possess:

§ Ability to integrate technology throughout an organization.
§ Tactical and strategic decision making skills.
§ Problem identification and problem solving skills.
§ Integrative and critical thinking skills.
§ Effective teamwork, leadership, and communication skills.
§ Appreciation of global, economic, and cultural forces.
§ Awareness of the ethical responsibilities of managers.

Application and Admission Process

Apply

On campus students may apply at any time by completing the Graduate Application for Admission form found on-line. For distance students, apply online. The application, along with three letters of reference, a statement of purpose, and a current resume should be sent to the BIT Admissions Specialist or the Admissions office to start the application process.

GMAT

All MBA program applicants are required to take the Graduate Management Admission Test (GMAT) that is administered by the Educational Testing Service, Princeton, U.S.A. The test must have been taken within five years of the term for which the student is applying. The GMAT results must be sent officially from ETS.

TOEFL/IELTS

All applicants must also demonstrate proficiency in English. Applicants whose first language is not English will be required to submit the score obtained in the Test of English as a Foreign Language (TOEFL) or the International English Language Testing Systems (IELTS) test. Students who have earned a bachelor's or master's degree from a U.S. university will not be required to take the TOEFL or IELTS.

For more information about the MBA program, please contact:

Department of Business & Information Technology
Admissions Specialist
101 Fulton Hall
301 W. 14th Street
Rolla, MO 65409
573-341-7216 (Phone)
573-341-4812 (Fax)
bit#mst.edu


----------

